# Wago I/O's werden erst beim zweitem Start abgefragt



## bbm1995 (22 November 2021)

Hallo zusammen...

Ich habe eine Wago SPS in der folgenden Konfiguration:


Spoiler



750-8212/025-001, 750-430, 750-515, 750-515, 750-514, 750-461, 750-600
Firmware Version 19, e!Cockpit 1.10.0.1




Beim Programm-Download und dem ersten Start werden die Module nicht im Programm gelesen und beschrieben, erst wenn ich in e!Cockpit zuerst auf Stopp und dann auf Start drücke. Dasselbe auch mit dem Hardware Schalter "Run" + "Stop".
Den Fehler konnte ich nur für eine kurze Zeit beheben, in dem ich ein neues Projekt erstellt und die Daten vom alten Projekt 1:1 rüberkopiert habe.

Ich habe Verschiedenes versucht, leider ohne Erfolg.


Spoiler: Meine Versuche in unterschiedlicher Kombinationen



Quellcode bereinigt
Umschaltung auf Buszyklustask


Taskkonfiguration in nur einer Task zusammengefasst (Bilder = wie es normalerweise ist/sein sollte)












Die Hardware wird so ausgelesen und beschrieben:
Variable in Konfigurator <> HWIO Konvertierung <> Globale Variable


Spoiler









Ich habe schon viele Stunden an diesem Problem vergeudet und brauche so langsam Hilfe...
Hat jemand die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Hardware Module erst bei einem zweiten manuellen Start ausgelesen werden? Kennt jemand auch eine Lösung?

Bei Bedarf kann ich die Projektdatei und noch meine eigene Library hochladen, wäre aber gut wenn dies nicht notwendig ist, da ich einige Infos rauszensieren muss.

Gruss,
BBM


----------



## bbm1995 (22 November 2021)

Noch weitere Informationen:

Beim Einloggen:


----------



## holgermaik (22 November 2021)

"*HANDLED EXCPT* AccessViolation in CH_INIT_TASKS" - Zugriffsverletzung
Sind deine Bibliotheken alle aktuell? 
Versuche mal alle auf "neueste"  zu setzen
Passt die Version von CAA CmpApp?


----------



## bbm1995 (22 November 2021)

Die Library + Project Dateien sind bereits auf neueste gesetzt,
Compilerversion: 3.5.16.32, Visu Profil: CODESYS V3.5 SP16 Patch 3,
im Bibliotheksverwalter habe ich für CmpApp die Version 3.5.15.0.


Spoiler: Bibliotheksverwalter in Applikation











Spoiler: Bibliotheksverwalter in Projektbibliothek








Ich werde morgen nochmals versuchen, die SPS zum Werkszustand zurückzusetzen, habe momentan Probleme mit dem SFTP Zugriff um zwei Dateien zu ändern.


----------



## holgermaik (23 November 2021)

bbm1995 schrieb:


> Compilerversion: 3.5.16.32, Visu Profil: CODESYS V3.5 SP16 Patch 3,
> im Bibliotheksverwalter habe ich für CmpApp die Version 3.5.15.0.


Die Versionen sind ok.
Welche Funktion der CmpApp verwendest du? Sind die Rechte dazu ausreichend?
Der Log sagt ja "Schwere Ausnahme in der Componenete "CmpApp" Benutzer "Nobody" / Fehler bei der Initialisierung.
Eventuell die Funktion mal rausnehmen.


----------



## bbm1995 (23 November 2021)

Danke, ich habe mal hineingeschaut, ich nutze die Funktionen über die Taskkonfiguration, um Rezepturen zu laden, speichern und Zustandsmeldungen auszugeben.


Momentan funktioniert die Steuerung wieder so wie es sollte, ich habe eine neue Projektdatei erstellt und den Inhalt vom alten Schritt für Schritt kopiert und ausgetestet.

Ich werde mich wieder melden wenn ich herausgefunden habe was diese Störung hervorruft und ob sie wieder kommt.


----------



## holgermaik (23 November 2021)

Bei den Funktionen in Verbindung mit "Stop" ist Vorsicht geboten. Hier darfst du keine asynchronen Funktionen oder solche die mehr als einen Zyklus benötigen aufrufen.


----------



## bbm1995 (23 November 2021)

Würde es dann reichen, wenn ich nur StopDone entferne, den Rest mit "Prepare..." behalte? Würde Sinn machen.


----------



## holgermaik (23 November 2021)

Kommt darauf an was du erreichen möchtest. z.B. Funktion "PrepareStop" Die Funktion wird als letztes Aufgerufen bevor das Programm angehalten wird. Hier könntest du z.B. noch Variablen nach Persistent kopieren. Ein Schreibbefehl auf die SD (ist asynchron) würde nicht mehr durchgeführt.


----------



## bbm1995 (4 Dezember 2021)

Okay Leute, das Problem hat sich noch nicht von selbst behoben, dafür habe ich neue Informationen vom Log.

```
*EXCEPTION* Async application service: application=Applikation, area=2, offset=0x18c04
Dasselbe für 0x18e44 und 0x17854
```
Damit kann ich leider überhaupt nichts anfangen... Kann jemand von euch was mit diesen Informationen anfangen?

Alternativ könnte ich die Rezepturvariablen alle x Tage/Stunden/Minuten abspeichern, aber das wäre wohl zu viel Abnutzung für die SD Karte.



Spoiler: Info für Error short 3.xml



Bei Error short 3.xml.txt habe ich versucht, den Text der Applikation "Application" zu "Applikation" zu ändern um zu sehen ob sich etwas verbessert, leider gab es nur eine Warnung, dass die Retain Informationen jetzt bei der neuen Applikation initialisiert sind.


----------

